# Roy Nelson Signs Multi-Fight Contract With Bellator MMA



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

> Bellator MMA and Scott Coker are slowly but surely putting together a mixture of key fighters to a roster featuring fighters who have risen through the ranks in Bellator in addition to fighters who have name value built in the UFC. With that mix, Coker’s vision of what Bellator could be is becoming clear, and the future no doubt looks bright.
> 
> With Bellator needing top tier heavyweights, the promotion just made a key signing. That signing is Roy Nelson. Ariel Helwani of MMA Fighting is reporting that “Big Country” has signed an exclusive, multi-fight contract with Bellator MMA. It’s expected that the promotion will officially announce the signing in the coming days.
> 
> ...


http://www.lowkickmma.com/bellator/roy-nelson-signs-multi-fight-contract-with-bellator-mma/


----------

